# INS 263 Reaper



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking for any information on her http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?3569-INS-263-Reaper


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

John Retired said:


> Looking for any information on her http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?3569-INS-263-Reaper


John.
The "Reaper" was owned in Burghead by George Main(George Heather) think he bought her from the Montrose area,as I remember Johnnie Milne.Ben Line,donkeyman telling me his father had been on board her at one time.Goerge is still on the go(80).If you want to contact him.I can send you his phone number and address by PM


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers john that would be fine,there was a Reaper in Lossie INS 292 she went to Wick & became the Kittiwake Wk 203. Can not find anything about Ins 263 Reaper. All the best 

John


----------



## joecrx (Oct 29, 2009)

hi john 
i was having a coffe today on reaper 2 with bob and jean in bowling 

cheers joe (Thumb)


----------

